# went truck camping twice



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I wentt truck camping twice and I have to say I hated both times. Once was a van type thing and it was so cramped it seemed to me like we were sleeping in the car.

The other time, it was a truck with a camper on the pickup part (there is a name for that but I cannot think of it right now).

But anyway, both seemed to ne a nuisance because whenever you went into town, you basically had to take your camp with you. I know it suits its purpose for some people and situations but I really didn't find it to be too much fun.

I sort of felt it was more work than a tent or other type of camper.


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have never camped like this before, never had much desire. it doenst look cozy at all, at least the ones I have seen on the back of trucks. I guess it would be better than the nothing, but I think I would rather tent camp myself.


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

I always kind of thought those truck campers were better for hunters and fisherman. The guys that are getting up so early in the morning and moving from place to place.


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I think they would be good for that, or even some like nascar races and stuff. I have been to taladege a few times, and it would be perfect for something like that. But I dont think I would want one as a full time camper.


----------

